# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my contest photos



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Well all the judging is finished, 
so while we wait to see all the aquascapes I though i'd share mine! 
Feel free to comment!

Dimensions: 48"x16"x18"
Volume: 66 gallon / 250L
Substrate: 1-3mm gravel
Lighting: 5x40W NO flurescent
Filteration: fluval 304 & Magnum 250

plant list:
1# Glossotigma
2# Sagittaria pusilla
3# Ludwigia repens
4# Microsorum Pteropus 
5# Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
6# Micranthemum micranthemoides
7# Vallisneria Americana
8# Rotala Indica
9# Heteranthera zosteraefolia

2x Blue Ram - Microgeophagus ramirezi 
2x Angelfish - Pterophyllum scalare 
5x Otto - Otocinclus affinis 
5x Pristella - Pristella maxillaris 
5x Harlequin - Rasbora heteromorpha 
10x Cardinal - Paracheirodon axelrodi
4x SAE - Crossocheilus siamensis
5x Ammano shrimp - Caridina japonica

CO2: 5lbs presiruzed system
water column fertilization: enema, CaNO3, KNO3, K2SO4, seachem flourish & iron
substrate fertlization: N/A

full front









close up front









left side









right side









layout


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Well all the judging is finished, 
so while we wait to see all the aquascapes I though i'd share mine! 
Feel free to comment!

Dimensions: 48"x16"x18"
Volume: 66 gallon / 250L
Substrate: 1-3mm gravel
Lighting: 5x40W NO flurescent
Filteration: fluval 304 & Magnum 250

plant list:
1# Glossotigma
2# Sagittaria pusilla
3# Ludwigia repens
4# Microsorum Pteropus 
5# Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
6# Micranthemum micranthemoides
7# Vallisneria Americana
8# Rotala Indica
9# Heteranthera zosteraefolia

2x Blue Ram - Microgeophagus ramirezi 
2x Angelfish - Pterophyllum scalare 
5x Otto - Otocinclus affinis 
5x Pristella - Pristella maxillaris 
5x Harlequin - Rasbora heteromorpha 
10x Cardinal - Paracheirodon axelrodi
4x SAE - Crossocheilus siamensis
5x Ammano shrimp - Caridina japonica

CO2: 5lbs presiruzed system
water column fertilization: enema, CaNO3, KNO3, K2SO4, seachem flourish & iron
substrate fertlization: N/A

full front









close up front









left side









right side









layout


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Ekim...ur tank looks so good~~!!








Love your Glossotigma...maybe I should put one more 40W bulb over my tank and try to grow it...

How can you get your Sagittaria to grow so dense without any substrate fertilization? My Ech. tellneus grows so slow...I even have a 50/50 flourite substrate...









Steven










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks Steven, 
You should try glosso with your current lighting! 
Sag: I guess "mulm" is all thats needs!
I tried thinning it out every week, if it was left unchecked for 2 week is was a big pain!

Here is a picture of me trying to pull out 1 or 2 plants...


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Ekim,

That is such a great tank design! I love it! The vibrant green colors are very refreshing. Congratulations.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Uh...dude. You're not supposed to be putting full frontal shots on this board. tsk tsk tsk

Great effort Mike, I was really impressed when you submitted it. It, along with James' tank give me a great Color Shock.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Ekim, for the sag, if you cut off a series of daughter plants from the mother plant and plant them somewhere else...would they continue to grow? Coz I tried to do that to the Vals that I had and the daughter plants wouldn't grow back. At that time I didn't have co2 injection though.

Steven










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

OMG,

stunning tank, thumbs up!!
I don't stand a chance against that tank









Sven


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks guys









Steven, yes you can cut the daughter plants off and replant them.

I can't wait to see all the tanks that entered
and hear the judges comments.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

AWESOME looking tank!

Thanks for putting the layout:








in the thread. It helps us newbies get ideas! I especially like the sunset hygro! I'll have to incorporate it somewhere in my tank









------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

hey ekim. you the man.
im loving your equipment. no flourite, NO lighting. still amazing plants. im getting my 65g that i've been planning for the last month in about a week. im still up for that journal.

amazing tank.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks guys!









chinaboy, 
flourite is a lot of *cough* hype *cough* IMO, I hope I don't get kicked out for saying that!!!!

Yeah take lots of pics of that new tank!!


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice tank Ekim.

Just to clarify, is your substrate gravel only or any additives, and is it a silica gravel?

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, yeah no additives at all!
50% normal epoxy coated and 50% 1-3mm plain gravel.
Not sure about silica!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------

